# LF docs for old chuck (6-1 Universal Hattersley & Davidson)



## Arminius (5 Nov 2013)

I have recently acquired a vintage chuck, a 6-in-1 universal chuck made by Hattersley and Davidson. It seems to be in good shape, and I'd like to put it into service, but unfortunately there is no documentation with it. Posting here in hopes that someone can point me toward a source for a scanned manual.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## nev (5 Nov 2013)

could well be the same chuck that was also marketed as
Sorby Precision Combination Chuck
craft supplies PCC 2000
sheppach pcc2000
as seen in this old for sale thread? coronet-major-for-sale-t48854.html

I'll keep digging sure there are some instructions somewhere


----------



## nev (5 Nov 2013)

this may help?
http://www.fagimex.fi/Varaosat/pdf/10.W ... 202000.pdf

I will try an scan some instructions tomorrow, technology permitting


----------



## Arminius (6 Nov 2013)

That drawing alone is a massive help, thanks very much.


----------



## nev (6 Nov 2013)

here we go, scanned my Sorby instruction booklet to a pdf, available here
and 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B37nyV ... sp=sharing

and so future internet searches may pick it up...
Instruction book, user guide, manual PDF for Robert Sorby precision combination chuck, also may be sold as PCC, PCC2000, craft supplies chuck, sheppach pcc2000 and very possibly 6-in-1 universal chuck made by Hattersley and Davidson.


----------



## dickm (7 Nov 2013)

Had a scrabble in my chuck cupboard and found the actual documentation for the H&D 6-in-1. If anyone is interested, it could be scanned and posted here as presumably copyright is long expired.

Presumably the Davidson in this case is the guy who set up Craft Supplies in their Millers Dale days?


----------



## Arminius (8 Nov 2013)

Many thanks for the documentation. I will take a crack at it this weekend up at the lake - I keep a vintage cast iron lathe up at a place in the country. With 65 acres of hardwood forest (plus friendly neighbours), I often find more lathe time and material there than in town.

I would guess the Sorby document and the H&D 6-in-1 would be near identical, given that the parts are and the corporate connection between the two.


----------



## BobM (4 May 2015)

Just wanted to express my thanks to Nev for scanning and publishing the Sorby Chuck info. I have just acquired an old Tyme Avon lathe with lots of rusted accessories, one of which appears to be this chuck. I have been searching the net for info and came across your post so many years later your input is still proving very useful.


----------



## Woodster101 (15 May 2017)

Thanks nev, looks like the one, looks like another thing is no longer a paperweight, and can now be used, thanks


----------

